# Jennifer Phạm không nên mặc áo?



## IPhone 5 (30 Tháng ba 2013)

*Rất nhiều độc giả đồng tình rằng vòng ngực của Jennifer Phạm rất  đẹp và phù hợp trở thành cứu cánh cho sức khỏe của đàn ông Việt.

**Chúng tôi đã nhận  được rất nhiều phản hồi từ  phía bạn đọc, trong số đó có những ý kiến,  thảo luận xung quanh việc làm  thế nào đàn ông có thể sử dụng thuốc quý  một cách hiệu quả nhất để tăng  cường tuổi thọ.* 








Jennifer Phạm và vòng 1 căng đầy, hấp dẫn

​Rất  nhiều độc giả đồng tình  rằng vòng ngực của Jennifer Phạm rất đẹp và phù  hợp trở thành cứu cánh  cho sức khỏe của đàn ông Việt.
Bạn Hoàng  Thái Minh nhận xét: “Bộ ngực quá chuẩn ! Đó là mới chỉ ngắm.  Nếu được đi  xa hơn chắc là thọ nhiều. Đức Hải quả là tinh tế, còn Quang  Dũng thì  quá chán!”.


Bạn Mong Manh cũng ca ngợi vẻ đẹp của Jenni: “Nói  chung là Jennifer  Phạm dễ thương, nhưng nói như cái anh này thì từ hồi  nào đến giờ không  có vòng một của Jennifer thì đàn ông Việt chết gần hết  rồi. Bây giờ,  Jennifer là cứu tinh cho những ông nào còn sống sót…”.







​Bên  cạnh đó, độc giả Ngọc  Diễm còn đưa ra một đề xuất táo bạo: “Mình nghĩ  với vòng một tốt như  vậy thì Jennifer Phạm nên không mặc áo luôn đi để  giúp cho sức khỏe  những người trụ cột trong gia đình tốt lên. Mà cô ấy  ăn mặc thế cũng  nên cởi ra thì đỡ vướng hơn.”


Độc giả với nickname  Haha cũng đồng tình với quan điểm trên: “Nghe sến  quá ta. Ngắm thì phải  ngắm toàn bộ ngực thì mới có tác dụng chứ. Hở có  một ít thì béo bở gì?”


Có  thể thấy đây là những độc giả sáng tạo và mạnh dạn khi đưa ra những ý   kiến ấy. Tuy nhiên, dường như các độc giả còn một số hiểu nhầm về  nghiên  cứu khoa học mà tác giả có nhắc đến trong bài viết. Đây là những  kết  luận khoa học đã được tính toán tỉ mỉ, chính xác chứ không phải  những  phát ngôn bừa bãi để cho vui.
Kết quả cuộc nghiên cứu 500 người  đàn ông trong 5 năm của các nhà  nghiên cứu người Ðức cho thấy nếu thường  xuyên nhìn ngắm “đôi gò bồng  đảo” sẽ giúp đàn ông kéo dài tuổi thọ: Đàn  ông chỉ cần 10 phút ngắm đôi  gò bồng đảo của phụ nữ có tác động đến sức  khoẻ tương đương với 30  phút tập thể dục nhịp điệu. Hành động này giúp  áp lực máu của đàn ông  thấp hơn, nhịp đập của tim khoan thai hơn và ít  khi bị các trở ngại về  vành động mạch.


Theo tính toán của các nhà  khoa học, một người đàn ông trưởng thành  (tính từ 30 tuổi trở lên) nếu  mỗi ngày ngắm đôi gò bồng đảo 10 phút sẽ  giúp tăng thêm khoảng 5 năm  tuổi thọ!






​Hơn nữa, nghiên cứu này chỉ đề  cập đến việc thường xuyên  “dòm ngực” mới làm tăng tuổi thọ còn việc  cởi tất, hay không mặc gì  không hề có trong nghiên cứu. Có thể mọi  người nghĩ rằng nhìn ngắm  thường xuyên những bộ ngực hấp dẫn, đẹp mắt  sẽ giúp đàn ông tăng tuổi  thọ, nên mới đưa ra lời khuyến khích các  người đẹp không mặc gì để tuổi  thọ được nâng cao hơn nữa. Tuy nhiên,  mọi việc đều có giới hạn của nó,  có rất nhiều thứ khi để nó phát triển  vượt quá giới hạn sẽ không còn tốt  nữa, thậm chí là phản tác dụng.


*Lo sợ “thuốc quý” là silicon

*



 Nhiều người cho rằng để có được “đôi gò bồng đảo” căng đầy, hấp dẫn, Jennifer đã dùng silicon?

​Bên  cạnh những ý kiến ủng hộ,  cũng còn một số ý kiến của bạn đọc tỏ ý nghi  ngờ vòng 1 của Jennifer  không phải là thật, chỉ là sản phẩm độn silicon,  vì thế nên chọn người  khác làm biểu tượng “thuốc quý”.
Độc giả Bảo Ngọc khẳng định: “Ngực cô này 100% là sửa”.


Bạn  Lan Chinh còn tỏ ra lo sợ với loại thuốc quý này: “Ngực silicon  đó…có  khác gì cao su đâu. Đi xa hơn chắc sẽ được khuyến mãi căn bệnh  “nhiễm  silicon “.




​Dù còn nhiều ý kiến khác nhau  xung quanh vấn đề “thuốc  quý” cho đàn ông Việt, nhưng có một thực tế đã  được khoa học chứng minh  là việc “dòm ngực” thường xuyên sẽ góp phần  tăng tuổi thọ vì vậy các  đấng mày râu nên chú ý đến vấn đề này để giữ  sức khỏe cho bản thân. Và  quan trọng nhất là đừng đòi hỏi quá xa hay  vượt quá giới hạn để rồi “một  lít ít hơn một xị”.


----------

